# Yellow City Lights on their MkIV?



## elibeemer (Jan 22, 2009)

Has anyone replaced their City-Light with a yellow bulb? LED-yellow bulb??
Can anyone post any pics! Searchy shows Nada!
Yay my first post!


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Yellow City Lights on their MkIV? (elibeemer)*

i replaced all my bulbs. you can get the led bulbs in any color for the small running light. it works well. but led are a one way diode so if it doesnt work just flip the bulb.


----------



## GTIfun (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Yellow City Lights on their MkIV? (vdubtech14)*

i ran a yellow bulb for the city light in my gti for about one minute, just long enough to turn it on, take a look and turn it back off, i didn't like the look at all, but that's just me


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Yellow City Lights on their MkIV? (elibeemer)*

If you search for "amber city" in the archived posts in the Volkswagen --> Golf IV and Jetta IV forums, you will find a few pics.
If you were searching for yellow, that was probably why you didn't find anything. Technically the color is called amber.


----------



## christopher_m1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Yellow City Lights on their MkIV? (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_
If you were searching for yellow, that was probably why you didn't find anything. Technically the color is called amber.

nope.
PIAA PLASMA YELLOW


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Yellow City Lights on their MkIV? (christopher_m1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christopher_m1* »_nope.

Really??
Are you sure about that?
Pics of smoked ecodes with amber city lights








Where to buy Orange/Amber OEM HID city lights








I guess we both proved he didn't search good enough....


----------



## christopher_m1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Yellow City Lights on their MkIV? (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_
Really??
Are you sure about that?


well tecnically we are both right. the bulb color in your pics is called amber.
the bulb color on my r32 are called yellow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Yellow City Lights on their MkIV? (christopher_m1)*

Ok, Calm down killer.








I thought you were saying "Nope" to my saying it is technically called amber (which is the color of the turn signals and front parking lights). Most people, (again, most people) like to match their city lights to their turn signals so the yellow doesn't look out of place. That is the reason I went with amber city lights anyways.
But if you look at the last sentence below the pics, I stated that we both proved he didn't search well enough.
And yes, your lights are yellow, while my lights (like the ones in the GTI headlights above) are amber.


----------



## elibeemer (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome thanks everyone!...Piia Plasma Yellow is the look im going for!


----------

